# Sugarbush AlpineZone Day 2009 Poll II



## andyzee (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok, let's try this again. I apologize that I left out other dates, I was enticed by the demo day at Okemo and that was my preference. I made this multiple choice so that we can see which dates are good for most, let's leave open for a few days and then we'll take a poll of who would go for the winning date. How's that? 

Me, I like Sugarbush, I'm good for just about any date. But can't make the 20, 21 due to work.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2009)

I voted for 3/28...possibly spring rates by then..and it would be nice to have an AlpineZone day on a weekend so more people can get out..


----------



## andyzee (Feb 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I voted for 3/28...possibly spring rates by then..and it would be nice to have an AlpineZone day on a weekend so more people can get out..




Spring snow  on a Saturday with a fun bunch, yeah!!!!!!:beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2009)

SB on 3/13 + Okemo on 3/14.


----------



## reefer (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey, I voted four times. I hope that's OK. Those are the days I can make it however 20&21, 27&28. Maybe Steeze is on to something with a later date................................


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 11, 2009)

Can't do 3/28.  Fridays may or may not work for me...


----------



## WJenness (Feb 11, 2009)

Weekdays are out for me... new job... can't take time off for a bit...

I'd love to do a Saturday in late march.

When does ME close?

Would love to hit the slidebrook lift for the novelty factor... (and that isn't open during the week anyway)

-w


----------



## andyzee (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## severine (Feb 11, 2009)

Andy, I'd love to go, but I have no freaking idea what's going on right now. So many variables, not the least of which is that even if there is a day that works for us, with the way finances have been lately, that likely means only Brian would be able to go. Too expensive to put both kids into on-mountain childcare.  Looks like either way, I'm likely to miss yet another AZ SB day.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 11, 2009)

severine said:


> Andy, I'd love to go, but I have no freaking idea what's going on right now. So many variables, not the least of which is that even if there is a day that works for us, with the way finances have been lately, that likely means only Brian would be able to go. Too expensive to put both kids into on-mountain childcare.  Looks like either way, I'm likely to miss yet another AZ SB day.



Freakin leave Brian home with the kids. Problem solved


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Freakin leave Brian home with the kids. Problem solved



times two...


----------



## reefer (Feb 12, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Freakin leave Brian home with the kids. Problem solved




X3

that man owes you, I beleive I tell him that whenever I see him even though it's not often, but I do remind him...............


----------



## andyzee (Feb 12, 2009)

reefer said:


> X3
> 
> that man owes you, I beleive I tell him that whenever I see him even though it's not often, but I do remind him...............



Me 2, plus she's far more pleasant to look at


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2009)

severine said:


> Andy, I'd love to go, but I have no freaking idea what's going on right now. So many variables, not the least of which is that even if there is a day that works for us, with the way finances have been lately, that likely means only Brian would be able to go. Too expensive to put both kids into on-mountain childcare.  Looks like either way, I'm likely to miss yet another AZ SB day.





andyzee said:


> Freakin leave Brian home with the kids. Problem solved



Fine by me, I didn't want to go hang out with Andy anyway.. :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Fine by me, I didn't want to go hang out with Andy anyway.. :roll:



Ok, settled then :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2009)

Who wants to room with me??


----------



## andyzee (Feb 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Who wants to room with me??



You may want to start a separate poll for that, could be kind of humorous!


----------



## Paul (Feb 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Who wants to room with me??



I got the couch


----------



## andyzee (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul said:


> I got the couch




So you going?


----------



## Paul (Feb 12, 2009)

andyzee said:


> So you going?



Doubtful


----------



## andyzee (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul said:


> Doubtful



Dude, you gotta get out of CT sometime. It's obvious that it's taking a toll on your mental stability!


----------



## severine (Feb 12, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Freakin leave Brian home with the kids. Problem solved





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> times two...





reefer said:


> X3
> 
> that man owes you, I beleive I tell him that whenever I see him even though it's not often, but I do remind him...............





andyzee said:


> Me 2, plus she's far more pleasant to look at


It's so nice to be wanted! :lol:

Seriously, guys, that was my decision and not his; Brian didn't even know about this. I'm not exactly one who relishes driving 5 hours one-way to daytrip ski. I know he does. I don't mind not going, just would have liked to have met more AZers. But, no offense, I'd rather save my money right now. If things align that we can afford to stay up there overnight and put the kids in daycare on the mountain, then I'll be there. But that's not likely to happen this time. There better be lots of pics in the trip report!!!


----------



## hardline (Feb 12, 2009)

severine said:


> It's so nice to be wanted! :lol:
> 
> Seriously, guys, that was my decision and not his; Brian didn't even know about this. I'm not exactly one who relishes driving 5 hours one-way to daytrip ski. I know he does. I don't mind not going, just would have liked to have met more AZers. But, no offense, I'd rather save my money right now. If things align that we can afford to stay up there overnight and put the kids in daycare on the mountain, then I'll be there. But that's not likely to happen this time. There better be lots of pics in the trip report!!!



if you dont go send some cookies


----------



## Paul (Feb 12, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Dude, you gotta get out of CT sometime. It's obvious that it's taking a toll on your mental stability!



Oh, I'm unstable no matter where I am. Actually, skied in VT as much as CT so far this year. SB is just a hella long ride, and I don't have the financial stability to do an overnight at the mo'


----------



## severine (Feb 12, 2009)

hardline said:


> if you dont go send some cookies



I'm starting to think that nobody wants to _really_ ski with me; they just want my cookies! :angry:


----------



## hardline (Feb 13, 2009)

severine said:


> I'm starting to think that nobody wants to _really_ ski with me; they just want my cookies! :angry:



everytime i am supper hungry i seem to read somewhere about your cookies. i would prefer you come with the cookies but ill take what i can get.


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2009)

I thought this thread was about Sugarbush, but it sees to be about Brian and food.

Is the date settled yet?  I've got vouchers to burn.


----------



## severine (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry, billski.

I voted. One way or another, I'm sure at least one of us will make it if it works with our schedule.


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, if you haven't voted and it's not yet decided, get your vote in now; it's a horse race at this point.  Deciding votes welcome.  

p.s., I believe you can change your vote anytime.


----------



## noski (Feb 16, 2009)

severine said:


> I'm starting to think that nobody wants to _really_ ski with me; they just want my cookies! :angry:



No, YOU go ski, and I will make the cookies. It's the least, the very, very least I could do...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2009)

Did someone mention cookies in here?


----------



## severine (Feb 16, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Did someone mention cookies in here?


I'm going to start calling you Cookie Monster. :lol:


----------



## severine (Feb 16, 2009)

noski said:


> No, YOU go ski, and I will make the cookies. It's the least, the very, very least I could do...


How about I drop the kids off with you so Brian and I can ski together? I'd gladly make cookies for that!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2009)

Do I dare ask which area to start at?  If it is a Saturday visit, I'd suggest 'Ellen (if it is open) and riding SBX over (again, if open).  If Friday, Lincoln Peak is not too bad.


----------



## hardline (Feb 17, 2009)

to be honest maybe take one warm up run then get right into slidebrook. if conditions are right.


----------



## danny p (Feb 17, 2009)

hardline said:


> to be honest maybe take one warm up run then get right into slidebrook. if conditions are right.




i like this train of thought..no suprise it came from a fellow snowboarder


----------



## reefer (Feb 17, 2009)

danny p said:


> i like this train of thought..no suprise it came from a fellow snowboarder



X3, I'm with the boarders on this one, especially these two.........................


----------



## andyzee (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm not a mod, so it's not my place to make these decisions, but what the hell, I started the thread. I way we give it to the end of the week, which ever date has the most votes, we go with that one. Right now it's neck and neck between 3/27 and 3/28. Hmm...... nice spring skiing.


----------



## hardline (Feb 17, 2009)

reefer said:


> X3, I'm with the boarders on this one, especially these two.........................



the reality is we will most likely get a total of 6 runs in in the brook if we start first thing in the mornning. i have been on most of the trails and have never done any runs in the brook. i would imagine the best access is from the peak of ellen off the summit lift. it looks like you could do it from north but its shorter shot. also i would hazard a guess that is get pretty flat on the runout down to the road but if there is an established track it looks like us one plankers will be fine.


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm definitely in if you're going down the brook.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm in for Slidebrook whatever the date.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 17, 2009)

hardline said:


> the reality is we will most likely get a total of 6 runs in in the brook if we start first thing in the mornning. i have been on most of the trails and have never done any runs in the brook. i would imagine the best access is from the peak of ellen off the summit lift. it looks like you could do it from north but its shorter shot. also i would hazard a guess that is get pretty flat on the runout down to the road but if there is an established track it looks like us one plankers will be fine.



Just wanted to point out that Mt. Ellen is SB North & Lincoln Peak is SB South so there's no confusion.  Carry on.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 17, 2009)

I got at least one, maybe two, tickets for Bush so I am definitely down. Fridays are more difficult. But given how many VT vouchers I still have kicking around, I may need to burn some vaca days any ways. Either way, I will try to make it happen regardless of the day picked.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2009)

For specifics:  March 28th is out (previous commitment...Pond Skimming @ Burke).  March 27th was being held open as a possible date, but it looks like I may be handling a trial.  So no bets there.  Other than that, it is hit or miss for some of those other dates.  I might be able to do the 29th (Sunday) but it would be an afternoon thing.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 18, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> For specifics:  March 28th is out (previous commitment...Pond Skimming @ Burke).  March 27th was being held open as a possible date, but it looks like I may be handling a trial.  So no bets there.  Other than that, it is hit or miss for some of those other dates.  I might be able to do the 29th (Sunday) but it would be an afternoon thing.



I'm sorry my friend, you already committed to the 27th. This a legal and binding agreement.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I'm sorry my friend, you already committed to the 27th. This a legal and binding agreement.



HA!  Funny, very funny.  :wink:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 18, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> HA!  Funny, very funny.  :wink:



Ok, can't blame a guy for trying.


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2009)

I am in for 27 or 28, but hardline has to show so we can do the brook!


----------



## hardline (Feb 19, 2009)

billski said:


> I am in for 27 or 28, but hardline has to show so we can do the brook!



im always down to take the old farts through the woods:lol: dont know the area to well but have studdied the topo enough the know where there should be good lines. ill have the camera so ill shoot some video. i would like to get as many runs as possible in there. i really want to see how it compares to the stuff on mansfield. these are the areas im thinking about


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 19, 2009)

I voted for the 28th but that may be wishful thinking.  I'll be in Colorado from the 17th-24th and I've used most of my vacation days for the year so to make it to SB that Saturday would call for driving through the night from Long Island.  But now that you guys are talking about 5+ runs in the brook I may be able to round up a co-driver.


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2009)

hardline said:


> im always down to take the old farts through the woods:lol: dont know the area to well but have studdied the topo enough the know where there should be good lines. ill have the camera so ill shoot some video. i would like to get as many runs as possible in there. i really want to see how it compares to the stuff on mansfield. these are the areas im thinking about



This old fart is planning on following you down on a golf cart.  Got a problem with that? 

Looks like some good lines.  On the other day, I'll probably be on Mansfield.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 19, 2009)

hardline said:


> im always down to take the old farts through the woods:lol: dont know the area to well but have studdied the topo enough the know where there should be good lines. ill have the camera so ill shoot some video. i would like to get as many runs as possible in there. i really want to see how it compares to the stuff on mansfield. these are the areas im thinking about



:-?  Might want to be careful as to what maps and images you put up online.  It is an unwritten rule that such info is best kept secret.  For one, it keeps the areas special.  Second, we don't want to encourage folks who are not familiar with the areas or prepared for woods skiing to venture into something that they don't know how to handle.  One of the highlighted areas is notorious for being rather deceiving and 'swallowing' newcomers and spitting them out somewhere on Route 17 in Jerusalem...aka the backside of the mountain.    

That said, most of what I saw is on the map (to some extent) and is well known.  Maybe just keep specifics on the DL.  

Looks like 28th is pulling ahead.  Unfortunately that is a no-go for me.  I will be with the Dawn Patrol and Burke for the annual BBQ.


----------



## hardline (Feb 19, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> :-?  Might want to be careful as to what maps and images you put up online.  It is an unwritten rule that such info is best kept secret.  For one, it keeps the areas special.  Second, we don't want to encourage folks who are not familiar with the areas or prepared for woods skiing to venture into something that they don't know how to handle.  One of the highlighted areas is notorious for being rather deceiving and 'swallowing' newcomers and spitting them out somewhere on Route 17 in Jerusalem...aka the backside of the mountain.
> 
> That said, most of what I saw is on the map (to some extent) and is well known.  Maybe just keep specifics on the DL.
> 
> Looks like 28th is pulling ahead.  Unfortunately that is a no-go for me.  I will be with the Dawn Patrol and Burke for the annual BBQ.



true but slidebrook is advertised on the sugerbush site so its not like im letting the cat out of the bag and i have never actually been in there so i am not giving up any secrets. but ill pull it. now if throw up a map with actual waypoints and maintained lines after i have been in there it would be one thing.



billski said:


> This old fart is planning on following you down on a golf cart.  Got a problem with that?
> 
> Looks like some good lines.  On the other day, I'll probably be on Mansfield.



i have always wanted to hot rod a golf cart. i have industrial motor laying around that i want to use.
i was thinking about doing mansfield on the other day as well


----------



## andyzee (Feb 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> :lol: Me thinks you guys are reading into this too much. Pick a date and I'll pass that info on to Win



Well, it's looking like 3/28.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 20, 2009)

I voted for the 28th.  I'd rather hit Gore on the 27th & take mattchuck up on his offer of spring bumps & Gore locals tour.  But that's just me.  That would be a pretty good 2 day ski excursion.  Gore on Friday, Sugarbush on Sat.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh fearless leader, are we good for 3/28? :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks like we have a winner.  I closed the poll.


----------



## severine (Feb 22, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Oh fearless leader, are we good for 3/28? :lol:


C'mon, Andy! You can take the reins and set this up!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 22, 2009)

severine said:


> C'mon, Andy! You can take the reins and set this up!



Don't want to steal anyone's thunder, plus, I don't have the big connections 




Greg said:


> :lol: Me thinks you guys are reading into this too much. Pick a date and I'll pass that info on to Win


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

Greg, any word from Win on this?


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2009)

On it. The date appears fine. We're figuring out price.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> On it. The date appears fine. We're figuring out price.



Good stuff,, thanks!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, I might be able to do this.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow, I might be able to do this.




Too late, poll is closed.  You snooze, you loose.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 26, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Too late, poll is closed.  You snooze, you loose.



So you had to vote in the poll to attend? :-?

That kind of defeats the purpose. ;-)


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> So you had to vote in the poll to attend? :-?
> 
> That kind of defeats the purpose. ;-)



Alright, for you will make an exception.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2009)

make sure you bring up the whole acreage thing when you go to buy your discounted tix andy.  

and tell them killington has found its soul again.  :razz:


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 26, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Alright, for you will make an exception.



Cool, are you available for babysitting that day?


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Cool, are you available for babysitting that day?



OK, you're off the list.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> make sure you bring up the whole acreage thing when you go to buy your discounted tix andy.



Will do.



2knees said:


> and tell them killington has found its soul again.  :razz:



They have?



Who's JimG?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 26, 2009)

andyzee said:


> OK, you're off the list.



:lol:


----------



## hardline (Feb 26, 2009)

so on to the really important stuff. where are we going to az apres?


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

hardline said:


> so on to the really important stuff. where are we going to az apres?





Sick sense of humor.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 26, 2009)

hardline said:


> so on to the really important stuff. where are we going to az apres?




Slidebrook Tavern!  My Favorite place in the MRV!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Slidebrook Tavern!  My Favorite place in the MRV!



I Beano says Slidebrook then Slidebrook it is!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 26, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I Beano says Slidebrook then Slidebrook it is!



Well, It's my favorite place because that's where I lay my hat when I ski SB.  The owner, Alex, is a great guy and usually has some great entertainment.  I'm hoping I can make it.


----------



## hardline (Feb 26, 2009)

actually thats where i going to stay


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 26, 2009)

hardline said:


> actually thats where i going to stay



I love it there.  Kinda like a second home.  Real laid back.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

I would be interested, but I checked out their web site, I think, the rooms look awfully small, are they?  Is this the site? http://www.slidebrooklodge.com/room1.php .


----------



## hardline (Feb 26, 2009)

ya its more of a crash pad. if you are into extended apres its a fun place and the owners are pretty cool


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

hardline said:


> ya its more of a crash pad. if you are into extended apres its a fun place and the owners are pretty cool




Cool, thanks.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 27, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I would be interested, but I checked out their web site, I think, the rooms look awfully small, are they?  Is this the site? http://www.slidebrooklodge.com/room1.php .




The common areas are really nice.  The Bedrooms are exactly that.  A room with beds.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2009)

I just noticed that that Saturday is their pond skimming contest.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 27, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I just noticed that that Saturday is their pond skimming contest.




You gonna do it?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2009)

andyzee said:


> You gonna do it?



Nah, If I go I'm gonna ski.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Feb 27, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I would be interested, but I checked out their web site, I think, the rooms look awfully small, are they?  Is this the site? http://www.slidebrooklodge.com/room1.php .



Rooms are kinda small and varied. We got hammered at the bar there on Wednesday nite. The menu has been pared down to burger and fries. That's it. No milk or 1/2 n 1/2 for Caucasians. Alex poured a pint glass 2/3 full of kaluah and stoli before he figured that out. So he topped it off with more stoli and charged us $5. I think I had 5 of em. Ouch. Then some dude named Pauley went off the deep end and had to be dragged out, and some other knuckledragger started some shit. At that point Alex yelled at everybody and tried to close the bar. We ignored him and kept drinking until about 1AM.  Nice space, dodgy management skills...........


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 27, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Nice space, dodgy management skills...........



Yeah, he's got some kinks to work out in the bar.  That's kinda why I like hanging out there so much.  It's quirky, much like a dive back home.  Tons of entertainment on hand.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 27, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Yeah, he's got some kinks to work out in the bar.  That's kinda why I like hanging out there so much.  It's quirky, much like a dive back home.  Tons of entertainment on hand.



At the very least it doesn't sound boring :lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 27, 2009)

andyzee said:


> At the very least it doesn't sound boring :lol:



Think the Cantina in Star Wars.   

All joking aside, the bar is real cosy and always a good time.  The lodging is clean and their common areas are real nice.


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2009)

How is the shared bathroom situation? 1 bathroom to 8 rooms?


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm definitely out for this. Since my Monday class was canceled due to the snow, I now I have to make it up on 3/28 in the AM. Have fun, guys!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> On it. The date appears fine. We're figuring out price.



Anything?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 4, 2009)

About the Slidebrook Inn......Until a few years ago it was Peppers Lodge for many years. The owners sold it about 8 years ago, moved to Florida with their motorcycles, enjoying life. A couple of years later the new owners defaulted and the old owners were back in the Valley owning Peppers, again, not too happy about it. A few years ago they sold it to the current owners who renamed it the Slidebrook Lodge. 

When it was Peppers we(Sugarbush Reservations) booked for the lodge. It's a nice place with an outdoor hottub but the sticky wicket was that they had rooms with shared bath, it was a tough sell. Don't know if the new owners have changed that.

Sidenote: When it was Peppers they were a popular breakfast only place in addition to the lodging. Slidebrook has changed to a bar/nightlife with music with lodging. A few articles in the local paper about the folks in the condos across the road complained to the Warren Selectboard about the loud music in the summer.

I'm going by memory here so I hope noski chimes in and makes the necessary corrections.


----------



## noski (Mar 4, 2009)

**chime-chime**

After Alex finished the renovations, we held a chamber mixer there and I went thru all the rooms and common areas. The rooms are basic, no frills, but clean and fresh when I went thru. Shared bath works when you are a with traveling companions that take more than one room. Shared bath also works when you travel off-peak...often you end up with a private bath at a shared bath price. Property is on the MadBus route, so free bus ride to Mt Ellen or Lincoln Peak.

Common areas are comfortable with flat screen tv's if you care to watch. The lounge area is small, which is too bad, but manages to cram in live music and alot of people.

Overall, I think very good value. Over and out.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow....all this talk about the slidebrook.  ...and I was just saying it was a cool place.


----------



## hardline (Mar 10, 2009)

ok so was thinking about this today. we should do some sorta bbq. lets start a roll call i would love to know who is in.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 10, 2009)

hardline said:


> ok so was thinking about this today. we should do some sorta bbq. lets start a roll call i would love to know who is in.




I think this was like a roll call or something, just waiting on Greg to get back from negotiations.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 10, 2009)

PS....had an opportunity to make some extra money on that Saturday.  Had to play the responsible Dad and take the offer.  Sorry guys.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm out too. It's the weekend after I get back from Vail. I've also got free tickets to Saddleback I'm going to try to use in the beginning of April.


----------



## hardline (Mar 10, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I think this was like a roll call or something, just waiting on Greg to get back from negotiations.



didnt realize we where having negotiations.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2009)

No negotiations. I PM'd Win twice. No response.


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2009)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/51288-sugarbush-alpinezone-day-3-28-09-a.html


----------

